# Fiskars X27 Splitting Axe



## Marshy (Sep 29, 2015)

Marshy submitted a new Showcase Item:

Fiskars X27 Splitting Axe 



> Ideal for taller users or anyone who prefers a longer 36" handle axe. The X27 Splitting Axe provides power that makes splitting medium to large logs easier than traditional axes and mauls. Due to its great weight distribution and optimized wedge geometry you get more efficient splitting and more production at the end of the day. You might even find a new use for your old heavy splitting maul like as a door stop.
> 
> Honestly though, The selling point for me is really the life time guarantee, its why I bought the product. I keep using the product because of how well it splits and I know I've already saved money from the broken wooden handles I avoided that could easily cover the cost of it. Its also saved me time and energy because its 2 lbs lighter and a traditional 8 lb maul but just as effective IMO. I would recommend this product to anyone.



Read more about this showcase item here...


----------



## S Tebo (Sep 30, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Marshy submitted a new Showcase Item:
> 
> Fiskars X27 Splitting Axe
> 
> ...


Useful information and very timely for me as I am in the market for a new splitting maul for my 14 yr old son to use. He has "discovered" that splitting can actually be enjoyable for the workout if not the ready to use wood results. But my old 8lb maul is too much for him and the hickory handle is taking a beating with his over-strikes. I know there are better/top of the line tools out there, but for our needs, price is a consideration. I was leaning towards the Stihl maul (even before it's recent review here) and I had actually forgotten about how the Fiskars products until this review. One additional thing that the readers may find useful is the MSRP: $54.97 (based on Lowe's, Home Depot & Amazon search)
Scott


----------



## alderman (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm 6'4" and bought the shorter axe. I used it but find the X27 to be a much better fit and it is my favorite splitting axe.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 14, 2015)

@S Tebo, please give us a review when you finally get one and get some swings in. I'd be interested in hearing your impression of it.


----------



## CR888 (Oct 14, 2015)

Depending on hieght of 14y/o son, the x25 may be a better option if the x27 is too long. The x25 head l am pretty sure is same size as x27 but with a shorter handle. Fiskars have here in oz a 365year anniversary splitting axe similar to the x25 but with a different style handle. l got that with an x27 and my girlie uses the smaller one. l was not sure about these axes as l had been using an 8lb traditional maul......l have since given that maul to father inlaw as after plenty of swingtime on x27, l cannot see myself using a slow heavy 8lb maul again. Stike force my guess is measured in (weight X Speed/velocity) so unless your kingkong its faulse economy to believe a heavy maul will deliver the hardest hit. Very clever products!


----------



## Jimbo209 (Nov 28, 2015)

That handle beating is the reason I got my x27, to tackle what seems to be noodled up in the states just takes 10 -20 good strong hits or a +8lb big old wedge and sledge/8lb maul

Like @CR888 I find the extra weight reduction + indestructible handle a great advantage, even if Bunnings list it for aud $139 vs $40-$69 for normal Timber/Fiberglass 6lb maul


----------



## skipster (Feb 2, 2016)

I've used wood handled splitters for years doing firewood.
Our tough box/ironbark eucalypt has killed many a splitter,so i bought the x-27.
I'm not a big guy,but dont find it too long,in fact I like the extra torque the long handle gives me.I've tried an x25,and didnt like it as much.
One niggle is that the Fiskars steel is pretty soft,I've dinged the edge up several times and had to re-sharpen.
I love being able to leave it in the truck during hot weather without the handle drying out and loosening.
Theyre pricey,but I like em.


----------

